# Version 11



## bigdaddy4487 (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a 2019 Model S dual motor and ludicrous drive. I updated to version 11. However, the blind spot camera and the surveillance mode did not upload. Did anyone else have this problem??? Solutions please!!!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't recall which models, but I don't believe those are active on your model. You have to turn them both on before they work, however, so look in the Navigation menu for the blind spot cameras to see if you have an option to turn them on.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@bigdaddy4487, Tesla is now referring to the S/X's with a vertical screen as legacy. As shown in their chart, the blind spot camera is not being implemented for the vertical screen.







https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-software-v11-0
I was pretty disappointed in not getting the blind spot view. Although I don't know for sure why they made this decision, I would note that displaying the rear/side cameras puts the live camera feed at the same place as it does in the model 3…. Hidden behind your hand if it is at 2 o'clock on the steering wheel. It is a bit smaller on the vertical screen, tho.

I would also note that overall I like the V11 implementation better on the legacy vertical screen than the horizontal screen.

All the info at the top of the screen is unchanged. Still have profile, dashcam, sentry mode, blue tooth, and cell/WiFi strength indications, all which got buried on the horizontal screen implementation.
Being limited to 4 apps on the bottom bar makes sense because that's all the space there is (while it seems pointless on the horizontal screen, with lots of unused space.) Now I can have rear camera with a single touch (new to S/X) and messages with a single touch (new to all).
Never been so happy to have the screen behind the steering wheel where trip data and tire pressure can stay omnipresent. Nothing new here, but just feeling appreciative as access to it was made more remote for the horizontal screen cars.
Edit: AND phone calls in the vertical screen model X show up as they always have, showing a phone call in progress in both displays with a red disconnect button on the main screen. The horizontal screen in the model 3 is missing any indication that a phone call is active, and no way to hang up. Clearly a bug, but an annoying one.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

@Bigriver Have you heard anything further on the vertical screen getting the blind spot view on turn signal? I agree that this is a big disappointment considering how many verticals are out there. thanks for any update.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> All the info at the top of the screen is unchanged. Still have profile, dashcam, sentry mode, blue tooth, and cell/WiFi strength indications, all which got buried on the horizontal screen implementation.
> Being limited to 4 apps on the bottom bar makes sense because that's all the space there is (while it seems pointless on the horizontal screen, with lots of unused space.).


V11 on S/X with vertical screens sounds less bad than on 3 with horizontal


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Shilliard528 said:


> @Bigriver Have you heard anything further on the vertical screen getting the blind spot view on turn signal? I agree that this is a big disappointment considering how many verticals are out there. thanks for any update.


No I haven't heard anything more than Tesla saying it's not a part of V11 for legacy S/X.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

msjulie said:


> V11 on S/X with vertical screens sounds less bad than on 3 with horizontal


Faint praise indeed. Always proud to be "less bad" than alternatives.


----------

